# Price Airconditioning



## busy woman (Dec 19, 2011)

How much does a new aircon cost? A simple one, not a special brand is necessairy as long as it does the job for in a small room. 
Thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but didn't we do a thread on this for you not so long ago?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No sorry it wasn't for you..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Last I was looking, the cheapest box ac was about $250-$300


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Last I was looking, the cheapest box ac was about $250-$300


For that price you can get a 1.5 hp split which is more efficient.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

you can google some of the Egyptian companies selling them here, like Sharp, UnionAir, Fresh, AmericanCool Sp? and check out their websites.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

The best brand (life-cycle) is Carrier. Unionair and york is not recommended. For a small room you need a 9,000 Btu unit, but a 13,000 Btu may be required for mid summer temperatures. You should get a 9,000 Btu unit for about EGP2,400 in the box, about another EGP350 to gas up R134a and install.


----------

